# Digital Ph, Nh, No. Tool



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

Just wondering if there are any digital device that measures the water chemistry instead of adding drops and checking the color against a chart. Would be nice to get an accurate number.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

There are but they are pretty expensive like 100$ plus each probably over 150$ for most good ones. You also have to calibrate them and its one meter per thing so its not like you can use 1 meter for everything. Theres some cheap pH ones but i dont know how well they work. Test kits are for now the most economical and practical solution unless you have some cash to drop


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Best bet is to get a controller you can hook up all your probe's/equipment up to it and monitor it from online and even monitor weekly changes via charts. Example many people loose there fish to heater failure whether the the heater fails or sticks on, the controller monitors the temp through a probe and when the temperature drops below the specified level the controller will allow power to the heater, When the controllers temp probe reads proper temperature achieved it cuts power to the heater. Also if the heater doesnt kick on and water temperature stays below a desired level for a extended period of time the controller can send you a e-mail or text message. Fail safe operation and worth every penny


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I was wondering this too awhile back and seen on ebay and other sites how expensive they are...I'll stick to the regular API test kit, works plenty fine. I ordered a digital ph monitor awhile back and it was VERY accurate, but don't know where I placed it







it was from some garden company and it was used to test the temp, ph, moisture level of soil and it worked like a charm...It was some 4 in 1 test thingy and can't remember the name, but i sure do miss it. It only costed like $21.00.


----------

